# τὴν μεταβολὴν ὁδὸν ἄνω κάτω, τόν τε κόσμον γίνεσθαι κατ' αὐτήν



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

Διογένης Λαέρτιος, _Βίοι καὶ γνῶμαι τῶν ἐν φιλοσοφίᾳ εὐδοκιμησάντων_, Βιβλίο Θ, στ. 8 (http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/dl/dl09.html#hrakleitos):«γίνεσθαί τε πάντα κατ' ἐναντιότητα καὶ ῥεῖν τὰ ὅλα ποταμοῦ δίκην, πεπεράνθαι τε τὸ πᾶν καὶ ἕνα εἶναι κόσμον· γεννᾶσθαί τε αὐτὸν ἐκ πυρὸς καὶ πάλιν ἐκπυροῦσθαι κατά τινας περιόδους ἐναλλὰξ τὸν σύμπαντα αἰῶνα· τοῦτο δὲ γίνεσθαι καθ' εἱμαρμένην. τῶν δὲ ἐναντίων τὸ μὲν ἐπὶ τὴν γένεσιν ἄγον καλεῖσθαι πόλεμον καὶ ἔριν, τὸ δ' ἐπὶ τὴν ἐκπύρωσιν ὁμολογίαν καὶ εἰρήνην, καὶ *τὴν μεταβολὴν ὁδὸν ἄνω **κάτω, τόν τε κόσμον γίνεσθαι κατ' αὐτήν*.»​
Μπορείτε να μου το μεταφράσετε, έστω και μόνον αυτό που έχω στον τίτλο; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2014)

...
[8] Coming now to his particular tenets, we may state them as follows : fire is the element, all things are exchange for fire and come into being by rarefaction and condensation[SUP]15[/SUP] ; but of this he gives no clear explanation. All things come into being by conflict of opposites, and the sum of things flows like a stream. Further, all that is is limited and forms one world. And it is alternately born from fire and again resolved into fire in fixed cycles to all eternity, and this is determined by destiny. Of the opposites that which tends to birth or creation is called war and strife, and that which tends to destruction by fire is called concord and peace.[SUP]16[/SUP]
Change he called a pathway up and down, and this determines the birth of the world.

*Diogenes Laertius, Lives of Eminent Philosophers
R.D. Hicks, Ed.*


Quant aux détails de son système, il enseigne que le feu est l'élément unique et que tout provient des transformations du feu, en vertu de raréfactions et de condensations successives ; du reste il n'entre à ce sujet dans aucune explication. La contrariété préside à ces changements, et toutes choses sont dans un flux perpétuel, comme les eaux d'un fleuve. L'univers est fini, le monde est un; il est tour à tour produit et embrasé par le feu, suivant certaines périodes déterminées , et cela de toute éternité ; la destinée préside à ces mouvements. Parmi les contraires, ceux qui poussent à la production sont la guerre et la discorde ; ceux qui produisent l'embrasement sont la concorde et la paix. Le changement est un mouvement de bas en haut et de haut en bas, en vertu duquel est produit le monde.

*VIES ET DOCTRINES DES PHILOSOPHES DE L'ANTIQUITÉ SUIVIES DE LA VIE DE PLOTIN PAR PORPHYRE, TRADUCTION NOUVELLE PAR M. CH. ZEVORT ANCIEN ÉLÈVE DE ÉCOLE NORMALE, TOME SECOND, PARIS, CHARPENTIER, LIBRAIRE-ÉDITEUR. 1847*


----------



## Themis (Mar 23, 2014)

Εντελώς πρόχειρα και άνευ βοηθημάτων:
Η μεταβολή είναι δρόμος που πηγαίνει και προς τα πάνω και προς τα κάτω, και ο κόσμος γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτήν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

Εννοεί, άραγε, κάτι σαν: «μεταβολές μπορεί να γίνονται και προς το καλύτερο αλλά και προς το χειρότερο και το περιβάλλον προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα»;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα

ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή. Ο δρόμος που ανεβαίνει κι ο δρόμος που κατεβαίνει είναι ένας κι ο ίδιος δρόμος.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heraclitus#Hodos_ano_kato.2C_.22the_way_up_and_the_way_down.22

Heraclitus is famous for his insistence on ever-present change in the universe, as stated in the famous saying, "No man ever steps in the same river twice" (see panta rhei, below). He believed in the unity of opposites, stating that "the path up and down are one and the same", all existing entities being characterized by pairs of contrary properties.

Δεν είχε έρθει ο άνθρωπος στην ανηφόρα μου, να του δείξω ότι μπορεί να είναι ο ίδιος δρόμος, αλλά άλλο είναι να τον ανεβαίνεις και άλλο να τον κατεβαίνεις...


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2014)

Δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι το ίδιο απόσπασμα αυτό που έβαλες, Νίκελ. Το δικό σου είναι το Απόσπασμα 60 (DK B 60) ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή

O Ζάζουλας ζήτησε Διογένη Λαέρτιο (8.9): τὴν μεταβολὴν ὁδὸν ἄνω κάτω, τόν τε κόσμον γίνεσθαι κατ' αὐτήν = Η μεταβολή γίνεται είτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω και από αυτήν γεννιέται το σύμπαν = Change is the way up and down; the world comes into being thus

Προσπαθώ εδώ και πολλήν ώρα να καταλάβω αν τα δύο κείμενα ταυτίζονται και δεν βρίσκω απάντηση...


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Ο Διογένης (νομίζω) αναφέρει έτσι τι έχει πει ο Ηράκλειτος, πώς ο Η. περιέγραψε τη μεταβολή.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο Διογένης (νομίζω) αναφέρει έτσι τι έχει πει ο Ηράκλειτος, πώς ο Η. περιέγραψε τη μεταβολή.


Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ.



Earion said:


> Δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι το ίδιο απόσπασμα αυτό που έβαλες, Νίκελ. Το δικό σου είναι το Απόσπασμα 60 (DK B 60) ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή
> 
> O Ζάζουλας ζήτησε Διογένη Λαέρτιο (8.9): τὴν μεταβολὴν ὁδὸν ἄνω κάτω, τόν τε κόσμον γίνεσθαι κατ' αὐτήν = Η μεταβολή γίνεται είτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω και από αυτήν γεννιέται το σύμπαν = Change is the way up and down; the world comes into being thus
> 
> Προσπαθώ εδώ και πολλήν ώρα να καταλάβω αν τα δύο κείμενα ταυτίζονται και δεν βρίσκω απάντηση...



Δεν μου φαίνεται να ταυτίζονται, αλλά για το απόσπασμα Β 60 αναφέρεται ως context το εδάφιο από τον Διογένη Λαέρτιο που αναζητούσε ο Ζαζ στο πρώτο ποστ:

_*ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή.*
The way up and the way down is one and the same.
La via in su e la via in giù sono una e medesima cosa.
Le chemin en haut, et le chemin en bas sont un et le même.
_http://www.archimedes-lab.org/heraclitus_aphorism.html


Ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή.
The way upward and downward are one and the same.

SOURCES-- Hippolytus, Ref. haer. ix. 10. Context:--Up and down he (Heraclitus) says are one and the same. "The way upward and downward are one and the same."

Diogenes Laert. ix. 8. Context:--Heraclitus says that change is the road leading upward and downward, and that the whole world exists according to it.

Cleomedes, _p. meteôrôn i_, p. 75, Bak.
Maximus Tyr. xli. 4, p. 489.
Plotinus, Enn. iv. 8, p. 468.
Tertullian, adv. Marc. ii. 28.
Iamblichus from Stob. Ecl. i. 41.
Compare Hippocrates, _peri trophês_ 45.
M. Antoninus vi. 17.
Philo, de Incorr. mundi 21, p. 508.
Idem, de Somn. i. 24, p. 644.
Idem, de vit. Moys. i. 6 p. 85.
Musonius from Stob. Flo. 108, 60.
http://www.classicpersuasion.org/pw/heraclitus/herpatu.htm


Και από το ΚΕΓ, για του Νίκελ τον ανωκατήφορο: «Ο ανήφορος και ο κατήφορος είναι ο ίδιος δρόμος», με τη σημείωση: 
Στο απόσπασμα εκφράζεται η αντίληψη για τη βαθύτερη ενότητα των αντιθέτων: ο ίδιος δρόμος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "ανήφορος" ή "κατήφορος", ανάλογα με το σημείο στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε.


"The way upward and the way downward are the same." FOUR QUARTETS

"And the way up is the way down, the way forward is the way back." _The Dry Salvages_.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> Δεν μου φαίνεται να ταυτίζονται, αλλά για το απόσπασμα Β 60 αναφέρεται ως context το εδάφιο από τον Διογένη Λαέρτιο που αναζητούσε ο Ζαζ στο πρώτο ποστ:


Έτσι. Δεν έχω πρόχειρη εδώ πλήρη έκδοση του Ηρακλείτου, αλλά ως αποσπάσματα νοούνται συνήθως τσιτάτα σε μεταγενέστερους συγγραφείς που υποτίθεται ότι ακολουθούν την αρχική διατύπωση του συγγραφέα. Στην περίπτωση του Ηρακλείτου αυτό υποτίθεται πως είναι πιο εύκολο λόγω της ιωνικής διαλέκτου. Άλλες παραπομπές που αναφέρονται στα ίδια χωρία αλλά αποτελούν προϊόν επεξεργασίας, από μνήμης παράφραση κλπ., όπως το κείμενο του Διογένη, είτε μπαίνουν ως testimonia του αποσπάσματος είτε ως χωριστή κατηγορία αποσπασμάτων, αναλόγως με τα φιλολογικά χούγια.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2014)

Να τα κάνω ακόμη πιο λιανά απ’ όσο τα λέει ο Πιδύος;

Στην έκδοση των Diels και Kranz, που συγκεντρώνει όλες τις μαρτυρίες που έχουν περισωθεί για τους προσωκρατικούς (_Die Fragmente der Vorsokratiker_) η ύλη για τον Ηράκλειτο χωρίζεται σε δύο μεγάλα κεφάλαια: Α) Βίος και διδασκαλία, Β) Αποσπάσματα.

Το πρώτο και σπουδαιότερο κομμάτι του κεφαλαίου Α είναι η βιογραφία του Ηράκλειτου από τον Διογένη Λαέρτιο. Εκεί περιέχεται το απόσπασμα που ζήτησε ο Ζάζουλας. Σας το παραθέτω εδώ πληρέστερο, από την αρχή της πρότασης, γιατί έτσι φωτίζεται καλύτερα.

τῶν δὲ ἐναντίων τὸ μὲν ἐπὶ τὴν γένεσιν ἄγον καλεῖσθαι πόλεμον καὶ ἔριν, τὸ δ' ἐπὶ τὴν ἐκπύρωσιν ὁμολογίαν καὶ εἰρήνην, καὶ τὴν μεταβολὴν ὁδὸν ἄνω κάτω, τόν τε κόσμον γίνεσθαι κατ' αὐτήν.

Είναι μια πρόταση με τρία σκέλη. Αντιγράφω από τη μετάφραση του Βασίλειου Κύρκου:

Από τις αντίρροπες δυνάμεις που χαρακτηρίζουν τον κόσμο, αυτή που οδηγεί στη γένεση λέγεται πόλεμος και έρις, ενώ εκείνη που οδηγεί στην εκτόνωση της έντασης (= ἐκπύρωσις) (λέγεται) ομόνοια και ειρήνη. Τη μεταβολή την εννοεί ως ένα δρόμο προς τα άνω και προς τα κάτω και ο κόσμος γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτήν.

Αυτά με τον Διογένη Λαέρτιο.

Στα Αποσπάσματα τώρα, το μέρος Β της ύλης περί Ηρακλείτου, μεγάλο μέρος τους προέρχεται από τον χριστιανό συγγραφέα του 3ου αιώνα Ιππόλυτο και το έργο του _Κατά πασών των αιρέσεων έλεγχος_, Βιβλίο 9, κεφάλαια 9-10. Σε ένα από αυτά (το Απόσπ. 60) ο Ιππόλυτος παραθέτει (ίσως όχι πιστά, ίσως από μνήμης, ίσως όπως το κατάλαβε, ίσως από άλλο σημείο του έργου του Ηράκλειτου) το απόσπασμα που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ:

 ὁδὸς ἄνω κάτω μία καὶ ὡυτή

Ή, κατά τη μετάφραση του Βασίλειου Κύρκου,

 Ο ανήφορος και ο κατήφορος είναι ένας και ο ίδιος δρόμος.

Σε μια πρώτη ανάγνωση μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι και τα δύο λένε το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν το διαβάσουμε προσεκτικότερα όμως, άλλο λέει το πρώτο και άλλο το δεύτερο. Στο πρώτο απόσπασμα περιγράφεται πολύ συνοπτικά η κοσμολογία του Ηράκλειτου (το σύμπαν διέπεται από δυνάμεις που οδηγούν σε διάσπαση κι άλλες που οδηγούν σε ένωση, η μεταβολή γίνεται είτε προς τη μία διεύθυνση είτε προς την άλλη, κι έτσι δημιουργείται αενάως το σύμπαν), ενώ στο δεύτερο διατυπώνεται (λακωνικά και κρυπτικά) η βασική θέση της φιλοσοφίας του, η ταυτότητα των εναντίων (unity of opposites). Αυτό το τελευταίο το διατυπώνει πολλές φορές και με διαφορετικά παραδείγματα, και το επαναλαμβάνουν οι κατοπινοί συγγραφείς κατά διαφόρους τρόπους, που όντως λένε στην ουσία το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------

